# Your Help is Needed for My New Audi



## yousri_4 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello everybody,

This is my first post here, I have been fond of Audi and finally I am going to get it next summer. I am gathering all the information I could get about it.

For the moment, I am going to buy the following DVD to my future car, what do you think about this model? Have you tried it before?

Here the full description of the DVD I am going to buy:

http://www.autocardvdgps.com/68-audi-a3-navi-dvd

I am looking forward for your helpful answers.

Thanks a lot.


----------

